# Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p



## rahuljindal (Aug 9, 2013)

Any idea when Lenovo IdeaPad Y510p is coming to india.It offers great specs at a reasonable price.I was about to buy HP Envy Touchsmart 15t-j001tx when i saw this laptop.If you have any idea when this laptop is coming...I will wait.The only thing holding me back to buy is its price and graphic card.HP Envy touchsmart has Nvidia GT 740M DDR3 while lenovo y510p has a beast Nvidia GT 750 GDDR5.What do you think?Should i buy hp envy or wait for Lenovo?

Specs:              HP Envy Touchsmart 15-j001tx                                Lenovo Ideapad y510p

                        15.6 inch FHD Capactive touchscreen              15.6 inch FHD Non Touchscreen Display
                         i7 4th generation 4700mq 2.4GHz                   i7 4th generation 4700mq 2.4GHz
                         Windows 8 64                                                  Windows 8 64         
                         8 GB DDR3 RAM                                                8 GB DDR3 RAM   
                         1 TB Hard Drive 5400 RPM                                1 TB Hard Drive 5400 RPM
                          Nvidia GT 740M DDR3 2GB                               Nvidia GT 750M GDDR5
                          No Optical Drive                                               Optical Drive 

Also Tell me which customer care is more better in India,HP or Lenovo?


----------



## diya.r (Aug 24, 2013)

Lenovo india on FB replied to my query saying Y510p will most probably launch in india by the end of october


----------



## yashxxx (Aug 24, 2013)

but i heard from someone who is near and dear to me  that its prob. going to launch  in 2nd week of sept.
hope this info. is true.so,u should wait till sept.


----------



## puttaraju (Aug 31, 2013)

there u go...

IdeaPad Y510p (Dusk Black) - Ideapad - Laptops


----------



## sinoop_joy (Sep 1, 2013)

Check before posting :
There is already a thread with the same name. lenovo-ideapad-y510p-thread

And for the query it was released. It is available online as well. You can get this for 70k. After applying coupon. Check your local stores as well. Local store prices would have gone up by today as 12% tax came into effect from today.


----------

